# Razer Debuts Razer DeathAdder for Mac OS X



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

Razer, the world's leading manufacturer of high-end precision gaming and lifestyle electronics peripherals, has launched the Lunar White Razer DeathAdder, an ergonomic right-handed gaming mouse specifically built with the needs of Mac OS X gamers in mind.




 

 




Razer DeathAdder for the Mac - US: $59.99; Europe: €49.99 


1800dpi Razer Precision 3G Infrared Sensor
Ergonomic right-handed design 
1000Hz Ultrapolling/1ms response
Five independently programmable Hyperesponse buttons 
Always-On mode
16-bit ultra-wide data path 
6400 frames per second (5.8 megapixels per second)
Up to 120 inches per second and15g of acceleration
Zero-acoustic Ultraslick Teflon feet 
Approximate size:128mm (length) x 70mm (width) x 42.5mm (height)

AVAILABILITY: May 20, 2008 - Worldwide and at US Apple stores

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## a111087 (Apr 29, 2008)

"...with the needs of Mac OS X gamers in mind."
mac users are gamers?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't get what they would change.  OH WAIT, lets put on 1 mouse button instead of two...  no that cannot be it.  I don't get the big change.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice! now Mac users have a good mouse that they can use! Love it!


----------



## Bytor (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad to see this great mouse going to the mac side also.  I love mine!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 29, 2008)

what a marketing ploy...

I've used a 4 year old razed mouse on my mac forever. Furthermore any USB mouse I've ever used hasworked on my mac.


----------



## FatForester (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea.. I think the white look is the only thing different. I guess since it is being shipped to Apple Stores Razer wanted to make them feel special or something.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Yea.. I think the white look is the only thing different. I guess since it is being shipped to Apple Stores Razer wanted to make them feel special or something.



what ever will make them more money...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice to see Mac getting some flava


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm confused, when I plugged my Razor into a mac, it recognized it and worked fine.  What is the difference between a "Mac" mouse and a "non-Mac" mouse?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

marketing?


----------



## Esse (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow this is awesome news! Now I can be the best player in Nanosaur!


----------



## xstayxtruex (Apr 30, 2008)

there are Mac OS X gamers? wtf?


----------



## Dangle (Apr 30, 2008)

AHAHA now mac users can drag desktop icons to the trash can really fast!  WTG MACs!


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL, a gaming mouse... for the Mac. Yeah, you really gotta have a cutting edge mouse while playing minesweeper. Who's running Razer these days, Epic Fail Guy? Besides, it's just a mouse... I can't see why in the hell you would need to specifically design a mouse for Mac. Anything should work.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 30, 2008)

hmm...maybe it runs on apple's firewire? not being serious, but it would lead to brighter lights. =/.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> What is the difference between a "Mac" mouse and a "non-Mac" mouse?


In this case, it's got a white light instead of green/red/blue.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm confused, when I plugged my Razor into a mac, it recognized it and worked fine.  What is the difference between a "Mac" mouse and a "non-Mac" mouse?


The same thing that's different between Mac ram, and non-Mac ram, the name and marketing.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 30, 2008)

what games on mac os is worth a $50+ mouse?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> what games on mac os is worth a $50+ mouse?



id games, EA games, etc. Even COD4 is supposed to release for it. Mac is slowly gaining a little steam in the gaming department.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

Your right there.. Its been a hard fought battle for mac users to get games. But They are getting it! I still remember playing Unreal and Starcraft on the G3's at my high school... Those where the day!


----------



## xu^ (Apr 30, 2008)

just RMA'd my Deathadder today 

bought in September last year and the left mouse button as gone already ,for a mouse that cost me £40/$80 you would think itd last longer than that.NOT happy 

But,to be fair to Razer they did sort me out with RMA details via email quickly.


----------



## jbizzler (Apr 30, 2008)

Also, don't forget you can have Windows on Macs now. So even Windows gamers have a reason to want Mac mice now. And Macs really are slowly getting good games.

That being said, this is ridiculous to see it branded as specificallyf or Mac. If you want one that matches a Mac, I'd look no further than the Razer Pro|Click. http://www.razerpro.com//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=45


----------

